# Depends



## 22901 (Oct 28, 2005)

Who uses them?


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

what are they?


----------



## 22901 (Oct 28, 2005)

Diapers, does anyone use diapers? Does it Smell?


----------



## 15822 (Nov 13, 2005)

I would imagine diapers would smell..you'd probably want to change them after you umm...did your business in them.Hmm..Odd Question


----------

